# Critique this Weanling - Possible Purchase for Eventing



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

These are leg shots I was sent this afternoon. Hoping for some full body shots shortly.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Wait a minute. The horse is 5 years old but they sent pics of a weanling?


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

No, I found that weanling photo from his race sale lol. They sent the leg pics which are from today.


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

And a face pic 'cause i think hes cute.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

First red flag of "what's up" is those hind leg fetlocks...
What is he sporting and why?
Boots...then is he that badly moving he rubs? Bandages to help keep clean while he heals deep sores..
Is it a farrier issue to be gently corrected or serious enough to walk away before going any further....
He is pretty thin too...not fit! Thin and that concerns me...
What has he been doing and again is he really clean moving and sound...
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

I personally know the trainer. Wraps are used very very often, for multiple reasons, sometimes even just for looks, sometimes for support, for preventative measures, even if there is zero problem. He moves beautifully. Yes, he is thin. He is on sand and zero pasture. His weight is not an issue for me as I plan to spell him for 6 months regardless.



horselovinguy said:


> First red flag of "what's up" is those hind leg fetlocks...
> What is he sporting and why?
> Boots...then is he that badly moving he rubs? Bandages to help keep clean while he heals deep sores..
> Is it a farrier issue to be gently corrected or serious enough to walk away before going any further....
> ...


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Yea.... I do question a fetlock wrap.
Full standing wraps, fine...
Hock wraps, neck sweats....but fetlock wraps in a sand stall...
I would be looking very closely as that horse moves beautifully.
And I would absolutely be vetting a horse looking like this in a sale barn, training barn...he is not only thin he is rough looking to me.
He may be pretty but I question poor feeding or underlying issues one or several...
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

He was most likely just raced, and thrown into the stall, or getting ready to go out. He is not 'rough looking'... he's clipped. He's not in a sale or training barn. He has literally just raced, he is at a race stable. He's a thoroughbred.



horselovinguy said:


> Yea.... I do question a fetlock wrap.
> Full standing wraps, fine...
> Hock wraps, neck sweats....but fetlock wraps in a sand stall...
> I would be looking very closely as that horse moves beautifully.
> ...


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

He honestly looks like 95% of straight ott horses here, perhaps it's different in the rest of the world? But I have zero concerns about how he looks.


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

Race pics of him.


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

Well it sounds like you've made up your mind!  if you are confident in his confo I'd schedule a PPE and see what your vet has to say.


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

I wanted confo critiques, I'm getting annoyed because people are picking on silly things? I haven't 100% made up my mind - BUT he is a lot better then the chestnut, conformationally, imo.



mckenzies said:


> Well it sounds like you've made up your mind!  if you are confident in his confo I'd schedule a PPE and see what your vet has to say.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I think with some weight put on him he would be a striking horse. However, the photos posted make it very difficult to do a proper confo critique regardless.


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeah, it's blimmin hard because he's 10 hours away, baha. I'm having to tell a race trainer how to take conformation pictures and she's a bit "??? how.." lol.



cbar said:


> I think with some weight put on him he would be a striking horse. However, the photos posted make it very difficult to do a proper confo critique regardless.


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

I think the problem you're encountering is that the pictures provided are from him as a weanling, and the most current pictures leave much to be desired for a confo critique. So, the opinions are coming from what they can see, which is the horse being underweight, having wrapped fetlocks-which is normally a red flag. If other, more recent pictures are provided you're likely to have a more positive response. The other users are just trying to help


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't mean to be rude but then don't understand why the asking for opinion of others who question....
You seem to be pretty sure of what you want and not happy to hear a question or concern raised..
Sorry, I don't just take some barns word for their horses they are looking to get sold explanation...
I dig for facts and possible reasons behind what I am seeing that to me is questionable of "just because" as a answer..._not likely._

As for not recognizing what the horse is... :neutral:
I worked the track, the lay-up barns, the B and some A-rated Hunter/Jumper show circuit so recognize a clipped coat. I also worked the western reining training and show barns..
I also recognize a horse who is not "race-conditioned" fit but thin and rough in appearance, yes _imo._
It may indeed be different in areas of the country and world.
I worked with the horses of the NY A-rated tracks of Belmont, Aqueduct, the lay-up barns of those places and got accustomed to horses of that caliber and care level.
Some things are different, some things remain the same.
Some you question and some you don't....

Good luck in what ever you decide to do...
I will not put comments to your posts anymore.._no offense intended with my posts already made.
_:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

I think, in future, I'll make up my mind on whch horse to get, condition it adequately, and then post conformation pictures. Might be better for everyone. :wink:

I do apologise for getting a touch narky - I was just very put off by some of the comments here. I like this horse because the last horse I looked at was abysmal conformationally, so this guy is impressive imo.​


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Sheltie said:


> I wanted confo critiques, I'm getting annoyed because people are picking on silly things? I haven't 100% made up my mind - BUT he is a lot better then the chestnut, conformationally, imo.


Possibly signs of injury ARE NOT silly things. It appears that they used vet wrap or a similar wrap on his hind legs, which is usually used to wrap surface injuries NOT offer support to the legs themselves.

If you know so much about all of this, why are you asking for a critique? 

OTTB's are a dime a dozen, so why pick one that has wonky knees, or one that possibly moves poorly in the back and scuffs himself up badly enough to be bandaged not on one but both hind legs?


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

Because he DOESN'T scuff himself. I've seen videos of his movement at all gaits.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Sheltie said:


> I think, in future, I'll make up my mind on whch horse to get, condition it adequately, and then post conformation pictures. Might be better for everyone. :wink:
> 
> I do apologise for getting a touch narky - I was just very put off by some of the comments here. I like this horse because the last horse I looked at was abysmal conformationally, so this guy is impressive imo.​


In your opinion, what is 'impressive' about this horse? These confo shots offer nothing 'impressive' other than a cute face, and an adorable baby pic. I want to see what you are seeing, because I must just be blind :bowwdown:


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Sheltie said:


> Because he DOESN'T scuff himself. I've seen videos of his movement at all gaits.


Did you ask the trainer why he's bandaged? Why didn't you post the videos? Why didn't you mention that? 

We are critiquing what we are given, and you aren't giving us enough.

Good luck with your purchases, I am also out of here.


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

Far out. This is why I don't use these types of forums. People always end up with big egos. Shame really. As I said. Next time, I'll just make my own decisions on what horse to get and leave it be. I'm out. Bye.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Sheltie said:


> Far out. This is why I don't use these types of forums. People always end up with big egos. Shame really. As I said. Next time, I'll just make my own decisions on what horse to get and leave it be. I'm out. Bye.


At least you feel the same as I do. :wink:

Might as well add to check out Canter USA. It is the full trainer and 'Canter' OTTB listings, and nearly every ad has adequate conformation shots. I always look there for my next prospect, as some are restarted, and are generally INCREDIBLY affordable.


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm not in the USA.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Sheltie said:


> I'm not in the USA.


Country? If you could find an equivalent site, I would use that over any other listings for an OTTB if you want it right off the track.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't think anyone was being rude or ridiculous.
We can't really critique from the photos you provided.  It's that simple.

Perhaps he is 'better' looking than the one from before, but the pictures aren't of him standing square so it's hard to really say much...it's not that serious, LOL. I don't think anyone was being rude. *shrug*

He does look a bit thin, and we'd like to see his movement if possible?  You said you saw videos, but did not provide them to us so we can't really critique. This way we can really see how he moves and not just see a baby or racing picture which doesn't tell us much. Hopefully he does not have any ailments...best to get a PPE and see from there? 

If he is not 'the one', there are plenty of horses out there. You can go through 10-100 horses before you find the one. Just be careful. I myself, am a sucker for OTTB's! There are a ton that have raced that do not have serious injuries/any crazy problems; not saying this one does, but you never know. Keep searching if this one doesn't workout.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sheltie said:


> Far out. This is why I don't use these types of forums. People always end up with big egos. Shame really. As I said. Next time, I'll just make my own decisions on what horse to get and leave it be. I'm out. Bye.


To be honest with you, all of the comments you have received have been valid concerns. The vet wrap could be as simple as a way to display to put his racing colors, however the location of the wraps absolutely is a reason to be concerned. You do want to check those hocks out. It could be nothing, it could be something.

Another concern is his weight, although being an off the track horse, he may very well be skinny and just need some groceries, but with his previous career you are also going to want to think about ulcers as a potential issue.

You also do have to at least think about injuries and weaknesses caused by the wear and tear of the track. No matter how well he may or may not have been taken care of, he has had a tough job and that's going to effect his overall health. 

He is very pretty and will be stunning with some groceries but if you are wanting to make an educated purchase then these really are things to be thinking about. I would also ask for decent confirmation pix. The ones they sent you are just so-so.

I personally think you have received great responses.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

You need to post good pics if you want a critique. Can't comment on confo at all from those. Have the horse on firm, flat footing & standing square. Take pics squarely from side & front. Pay attention to lighting - having all that sunlight & shadow in the second pic taken makes it difficult to see anything well.


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

loosie said:


> You need to post good pics if you want a critique. Can't comment on confo at all from those. Have the horse on firm, flat footing & standing square. Take pics squarely from side & front. Pay attention to lighting - having all that sunlight & shadow in the second pic taken makes it difficult to see anything well.


It's all I was sent as he's about 10 hrs away from me. I had to make do with what I had.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Sheltie said:


> I wanted confo critiques, I'm getting annoyed because people are picking on silly things? I haven't 100% made up my mind - BUT he is a lot better then the chestnut, conformationally, imo.


I had to go back & see what 'silly things' 'people' had said. I don't see any. I do see that there are no confo pics to be ABLE to critique tho! Yes, I agree he has a nice face. Looking again at that pic tho, I do see something about 'confo' that rings alarm bells & that's the shape of his croup.


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

Ok - nothing was silly, I was just irked by the tone. It seemed quite attacking, but then it's probably just me thinking that. The whole 'he is rough looking threw me and got me defensive straight away because that's nothing to do with conformation, it's someone's opinion, and to be honest 90% of OTTBs here look very very similar to him condition wise, especially when they come from where he is (harsh desert area with absolutely no feed on the ground) so I didn't see why that needed to be added, when all it was was judginess IMO.

I feel everyone is looking for perfect conformation, when that's not possible to find with my budget and requirements, really. It's like hens teeth. I either have to choose something less-than-perfect, or get nothing at all.

I apologise for getting defensive. I just really liked this one and nothing about him really jumps out at me as awful. 

I HAVE asked his trainer to take some better photos and videos, once I get them I will post them here.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Have you not seen him yourself in person? Taken your own pics? If you haven't seen him, haven't had any good confo shots, what ARE you seeing?


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

BTW, are you out the back blocks somewhere? If not I'd go to some bigger racing stables, or a racetrack in the morn when they're all there exercising & ask/look around, if you have your heart set on an OTTB. I don't know that the chestnut was 'abysmal' at all myself, and as said in that thread, 'perfect' confo isn't everything anyway, but if you're wanting a horse for hard & athletic work, best to carefully consider ANY 'faults'.


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

I know what you mean by getting defensive. When I first got my OTTB he was a bag of bones and my entire family and friend group just hounded me with questions like "why did you get him? He's so skinny!" So on and so forth. But I don't think any one was trying to attack you . Users are only looking out for you, and had valid concerns. No horse will be perfect, even the more pricey ones, but like my dad says "don't ask for an opinion you're not willing to hear." 

I'm really looking forward to seeing his new confo pics. His face is darling!!


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

Okay, so this is a video from all the videos and some of the photos she sent me. IT IS NOT FANTASTIC and you can't 100% see much, but hopefully it gives you an idea. 

He is currently on barren desert land 16 hours away from me. He has no access to pasture, hence why his condition is lacking.

https://youtu.be/P3dMY7Ll_so


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

You don't need access to beautiful pasture land to have a horse look good, it makes things easier and a bit cheaper, but is not a requirement. 

You just have to feed quality calories through as much quality hay as you can get into them and often a surprising amount of grain/supplement to balance out the hay you have. Fat and protein are the OTTBs friend!!!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

That angular point of croup & lack of muscle over his back is what stands out to me in that vid - That's not from his lack of condition (FWIW he's a bit thin, but by no means skinny, but lack of pasture is no reason for that - that's what hay is for! I suspect it's a low roughage/high octane racehorse diet that's the cause of his lack of condition - he should be fine with a healthy diet). 

I'd absolutely want him checked out by a good chiro vet or such, and I'm guessing there aren't many wherever he's at. Regardless of conformation tho, I'd be getting a body expert to check a horse out as well as normal vet/lameness check, if you're wanting one to be an athlete, which would effect where you're looking.


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

Okay, but there's not much I can do when I don't even have him yet? Im aware of that. His feed has been changed around a bit and he is straight ott, literally his last trial was 3 days ago. He's healthy, he's very shiny, he's active and not lethargic.

In saying that, he will be put on adequate pasture with free access to good quality hay. He won't look like this for long. 

But again - this post is NOT about his weight. That is literally nothing I can control at all. I don't own him yet.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

He appears to be standing under himself & have terrible feet - but you can fix the feet, and in such a young one there is a good chance he can still develop strong feet with good care.


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

As soon as he gets to me, he's going to be thoughroughly checked over by a qualified body worker. Though surprisingly a LOT of OTTBs here have very very similar backs/butts, before they're actually worked properly and muscled instead of just fanged around a racetrack on their forehand. 



loosie said:


> That angular point of croup & lack of muscle over his back is what stands out to me in that vid - That's not from his lack of condition (FWIW he's a bit thin, but by no means skinny, but lack of pasture is no reason for that - that's what hay is for! I suspect it's a low roughage/high octane racehorse diet that's the cause of his lack of condition - he should be fine with a healthy diet).
> 
> I'd absolutely want him checked out by a good chiro vet or such, and I'm guessing there aren't many wherever he's at. Regardless of conformation tho, I'd be getting a body expert to check a horse out as well as normal vet/lameness check, if you're wanting one to be an athlete, which would effect where you're looking.


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

Knowing where he is, I'd assume they only have access to an outback bush farrier with very little knowledge. My farrier will be excellent for him & loves working on trouble feet.



loosie said:


> He appears to be standing under himself & have terrible feet - but you can fix the feet, and in such a young one there is a good chance he can still develop strong feet with good care.


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

I agree with all of what loosie pointed out. His feet need some serious love! Glad you have a capable farrier. With proper and nutrition, his weight should come back back and he should fill out nicely. He does seem a little over at the knee from the picture I saw of his knees, but, it could just be the angle since it wasn't taken straight on. I'd say he could turn out to be a cute little horse. 

Do some research on vets in that area, make sure you get a thorough PPE conducted- not by a vet the owners use. Especially since it's a possibility that you won't be present for it.


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

Unfortunately there are no vets that do PPEs in the area, it is literally desert/bush. So I'm having to get him without, which honestly, I don't mind. Nothing jumps out at me as being terrifying, so I'm going with my gut. Before bringing him into work I will be getting a vet check on him, by my vet.

He's hopping on a truck tomorrow morning for a 17hr truck trip to come home to me. I'm very happy with my choice imo. Can't wait to post pics of him all muscled!


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Sheltie said:


> Unfortunately there are no vets that do PPEs in the area, it is literally desert/bush. So I'm having to get him without, which honestly, I don't mind. Nothing jumps out at me as being terrifying, so I'm going with my gut. Before bringing him into work I will be getting a vet check on him, by my vet.


You better hope he has no knee chips or other injuries from racing - OTTB's are something I would ALWAYS get a PPE done on! Hopefully your gut is right, and you didn't just buy a horse that can't event.


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

I literally have no choice. I paid nothing for him, so it wouldn't be a huge loss. 



ClearDonkey said:


> Sheltie said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately there are no vets that do PPEs in the area, it is literally desert/bush. So I'm having to get him without, which honestly, I don't mind. Nothing jumps out at me as being terrifying, so I'm going with my gut. Before bringing him into work I will be getting a vet check on him, by my vet.
> ...


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

I hope everything works out!! Congrats on your new baby.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I wouldn't buy a horse based on those bad photos showing some issues with no PPE, but I hope he works out well for you.


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

I got many videos. I personally am happy with him. 

What issues do you see, out of curiosity?



SilverMaple said:


> I wouldn't buy a horse based on those bad photos showing some issues with no PPE, but I hope he works out well for you.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Sheltie said:


> As soon as he gets to me, he's going to be thoughroughly checked over by a qualified body worker. Though surprisingly a LOT of OTTBs here have very very similar backs/butts, before they're actually worked properly and muscled instead of just fanged around a racetrack on their forehand.


Yeah, it's not the lack of muscle development I'm looking at at all. Tho not much of a racehorse if he was 3 days OT & not well muscled hindquarters! I'm looking at the angle of bone & joints. That is also a very common prob for OTTBs & also other horses who have been worked too young, too hard. Can make jumping a problem.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Sheltie said:


> I got many videos. I personally am happy with him.
> 
> What issues do you see, out of curiosity?


I think she was commenting on the actual quality of the pictures.

I really hope for the best for you, I'm hoping he doesn't come up lame or end up with any major problems.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Sheltie said:


> I got many videos. I personally am happy with him.
> 
> What issues do you see, out of curiosity?


So have you actually seen the horse in person yourself, or only from these bad pics/vids? And we have already pointed out issues, but I'm wondering what exactly YOU see in him that thinks he's worth... the trucking & the substantial amount of hoof & bodywork(among poss other stuff) to maybe be able to turn him into a low grade eventer?

And really curious where abouts you are, that you have to consider an average OTTB that's 10-17hrs away?? Are you in the Pilbara or some such?? Walkabout country where there are no horses within Cooee??


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm not sure why you keep feeling the need to call him average and putting him down. It really adds nothing to the conversation except to be condescending. I like him. At this point, that's all that matters. But thank you all for your input. I'm going to thoroughly enjoy my new horse. 



loosie said:


> Sheltie said:
> 
> 
> > I got many videos. I personally am happy with him.
> ...


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

I think you're taking things a bit to personally...

You started this thread for critique.. and so far any critique you get offended by..
It seems you made your mind up early that you liked this horse (which is perfectly fine) but it seems like you wanted others to ageee rather than taking an objective stand point.

There word average doesn't have to be taken so negatively. It's just a fact at this point. The horse hasn't yet done anything. Isn't in top condition. Therefore average right now. Not to say he will be with work. 

It's not 'putting him down' if you're worried about his feelings, don't get him critiqued. People have to be objective and unbias to do so.


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

It goes too far when people continue to repeat he's crap ect (obviously worded differently) when I've already said I'm getting him. He's on his way to me now. It's pointless pointing out his flaws. 

My farrier will be onto his feet. He will be seeing a chiropractor. That's it. All I can do. If I end up with a dud, so be it. He's cute and I'm very fond of him.



seabiscuit91 said:


> I think you're taking things a bit to personally...
> 
> You started this thread for critique.. and so far any critique you get offended by..
> It seems you made your mind up early that you liked this horse (which is perfectly fine) but it seems like you wanted others to ageee rather than taking an objective stand point.
> ...


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I am just wondering as to why we were asked to critique a weanling, when the horse is now 5!
If the horse is free, then why all the fuss?


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

"I literally have no choice. I paid nothing for him, so it wouldn't be a huge loss. '

So, no PPE needed on a free horse or is it a PFE (pre free evaluation! )
Of course, we all know the initial price of a horse is often the cheapest part, which certainly will be true in this case!


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

Because as stated in my earlier posts, it was the only semi ok conformation photo I had at the time, and not a huge amount changed conformationally in that time.



Smilie said:


> I am just wondering as to why we were asked to critique a weanling, when the horse is now 5!
> If the horse is free, then why all the fuss?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Well, if you are getting him that's great. Hope it all works out for you and if you get a PPE he passes with flying colors.
I honestly don't see anyone putting him down. It's critiquing- constructively. It is not a personal attack on the horse or you...


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

There's nothing wrong with average! Especially given the price you would have to pay for perfection, I would wager a bet that's not in most of our budgets. I would be lucky if any of my horses were average conformation but they all do a great job at what I need them to and I love them no matter what and that's all that matters!


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Sheltie said:


> It's pointless pointing out his flaws.


Um, that's what a critique is for? :think:



Sheltie said:


> If I end up with a dud, so be it. He's cute and I'm very fond of him.


Personally think you are making a huge mistake, buying a horse sight unseen, that can very well, possibly be insane or injured or both!

I think this will be a lesson learning experience to say the least...

You don't buy a horse because he's _cute_, but because he is sound, sane, and fits your needs! A questionably sound, possibly insane horse is not that. Good luck, hopefully you prove all of us wrong with your amazing eye for horses, both inside and out, without a PPE or seeing the horse in person.

And to make it abundantly clear, I am not saying any of this to bully you or put down your decision, but so you hopefully learn from the mistakes that many of us already made. I brought home a little Arabian mare, sight unseen, to 'save' her. Well, I ended up with an arthritic ten year old that had a rearing problem, and couldn't do more than walk trot. I used to show every weekend and event, but with this 'project', that no longer happened. Luckily for me, instead of having to sell her, she developed a health problem that resulted in euthanasia. There is no selling a horse like her, and hopefully you don't have one that's similar.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

How can you be very fond of a horse that you haven't personally met yet? You may be excited about him and happy with his appearance but you can't really be fond of him until you meet him. (I know that's being knit-picky). He was leaving yesterday so have you received him yet? How did his trip go?


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you Seabiscuit. For goodness sake Sheltie, you have come here asking for a critique, posting useless pictures that made it impossible to do, then cracking it for people giving (objective, reasonable) comments you don't want to hear. 

Then you've posted a vid with only marginally better pics, which tell us only that he's not in good shape, has terrible feet, and above all, considering you said you want him for eventing(so not a good start to try to make a performance athlete out of something 'broken') has something funky(but quite common for an OTTB) going on with his HQ. Again, you *asked for critiques* & got them - do not get shirty because it wasn't all sugar & spice!! Please be rational & respectful.

I also have NOT repeated that he's 'average' - believe I only said that once, in asking what YOU have seen in him! Please read what is written to you objectively & thoughtfully, rather than emotionally. You have said he's 10 or 17 hrs away(particularly bad roads are there??) and you haven't taken any confo pics yourself, so I'm guessing(because you haven't enlightened us) that you haven't seen him yourself in person either, so I'm genuinely curious at what on earth you're judging him worthy on, if these are all the pics & vids you have. I (was) also guessing you must be way out in the back blocks, because if anywhere remotely close to a city, you'd find OTTBs a dime a dozen, close enough for you to go see in person. As that's not the case, I suppose it must be just that you were only looking for a free horse.



Sheltie said:


> I've already said I'm getting him. He's on his way to me now. It's pointless pointing out his flaws.


So... I can only assume that you never really wanted honest critiques in the first place. I'm not the only one here who doesn't appreciate wasting the time & effort to do what is asked, to the best of my ability & then be... sat on for it. Please refrain from this kind of thing in future.


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

Look guys I think this has gone a bit far.

Regardless of what you all think, and thank you all for your input (that sounds sarcastic - it's not.) but I have decided to get this horse, HENCE why I said earlier pointing out his flaws now I've already decided to get him is pointless. I'll deal with with whatever I end up getting, good or bad.

When I said 10 hours I didn't realise it was actually 17 hours, I really don't appreciate the sarcasm and condescending way you've decided to talk to me. 

It's a shame this turned so nasty, I did enjoy this forum and posting here. I had already said I didn't have the best photos, I had already apologised for it. No, I haven't seen him in the flesh. I live in the city and he came from way up north on a country racecourse. I was not after a 'free horse'.... but thanks for the assumption.

I had two horses to choose from. I chose this horse based on what I was sent. I tried asking fo help with conformation, instead what was picked on was his weight (which is fixable and nothing I can change while I don't have him), his feet (which can also be changed, but again, I can't do anything when I don't have him yet.) And a couple of things about his croup, which is a very very common conformation issue which most thoroughbreds here have BEFORE gaining muscle to help it.

I never claimed I was an expert horse chooser, and yet people decide to be rude and condescending, which I really don't take kindly to. I don't know why everyone has decided to gang up and jump on me, it all seems like forum regulars, so perhaps there's a clique I'm unaware of? No idea. 

And I'm sorry, but if none of you see that you were condescending and rude, that's a shame. Perhaps you should read back through the replies you sent and see it from my point of view. Scathing, snide comments aren't appreciated.

I'm going to very much enjoy my new horse, who is neither 'insane' or 'broken'. But thanks for everyone's input. 

I won't be posting in this forum again.


----------



## Jumping4Fun (Nov 20, 2012)

I like the way he is put together for a performance horse, if you look past him being thin and imagine how he would look let down and fed/muscled up, I would be a bit worried about the wrapped fetlocks though...I'd imagine it's to stop swelling for some reason? you have to remember that high level eventing is still pretty hard on their legs so I would want his legs to be 100% clean.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Keep in mind the OP said she knows the trainer personally so obviously she has faith the horse is sound and such.

As far as conformation, we all know those aren't the greatest pics- but we can still work with them.

I quite like him. I don't think he's underweight for a racehorse and while yes it is good to point out things like feet those can be fixed and they don't appear too bad. And he IS completely adorable.

Do keep us updated OP and congrats on your new boy!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Closed for Moderator review


----------

